# Bobby Lashley vs Don frye



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Lashley, who trains with American Top Team, told the Sherdog Radio Network’s “Beatdown” show he wants to fight twice more in 2009, with the next bout in late August or September. MMA pioneer Don Frye told Fight Network Radio he’s in negotiations to fight Lashley, who revealed plans earlier this year to compete inside the Florida-based Extreme Fighting Championship promotion in September.

This is from http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/1/the-weekly-wrap-june-27-july-3-18333

I love Don Frye but I don't think he has enough to deal with lashley. I hope Frye knocks him out but he will probably lose.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

that would be a easy fight for lashley .i agree lashley would win.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I see this very much being a one sided fight. Frye may not still fight as much, and there's a reason for that. In his last 3 wins, he's defeated 2 unknown guys, and Min Soo Kim. Plus, Lashley's an absolute beast. I wonder how long his undefeated record will continue?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't see this coming....and I didn't want to see this coming. But it's a step up from Bob Sapp at least.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

If this was five years ago, i would have to go with Frye. However, its not five years agoa, Frye doesnt have the power he used to and Bobby Lashley is an extremely good wrestler. This will be an easy decision for Lashley. I doubt that he will finish the tough as nail frye, but he wont have a whole lot of trouble holding him down and picking him apart.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I can see don frye, this is awesome!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I would be soo happy if Frye won this. But it's very unlikely.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Frye via mustache


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

This is the one fight where I want Lashley to lose...I mean Frye has good wrestling and good standup i think he can do it if he keeps it standing!

War frye!


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Guy said:


> Frye via mustache


Agree and repped.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I now have ZERO respact for lashey. (well maybe a little, considering he is puttin in work and comin up in the ranks)
but nobody calls out Don Frye.
He is the greatest person to ever grace this earth.

I deffiantley agree "don frye via mustache"


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

mmawrestler said:


> I now have ZERO respact for lashey. (well maybe a little, considering he is puttin in work and comin up in the ranks)
> but nobody calls out Don Frye.
> He is the greatest person to ever grace this earth.
> 
> I deffiantley agree "don frye via mustache"


Yeah man totally. 
I can't believe this is happening! Lashley seems like he might be milking the whole MMA thing in the same way he did with prowrestling. Don Frye is a great guy, (albeit a product of a weird environment)and I don't think this is safe at all. How is Lashley getting these openweight fights?!?! This isn't even fair. The guy has all the potential in the world, but he isn't living up to any hype whatsoever with any of these fights he's taking, and he seems to be making a joke of it. He needed to be on TUF bad in my opinion, and since he didn't, he is fighting as many non-submission guys as he can. I've gone from completely supporting him and wishing he would do well, to waiting for him to get subbed  I wouldn't be surprized if he quit after his first loss.

These are all jerky comments, but come on, Don Frye?! Why not a guy like Dan Evenson or some gooper like that who has SOME name recognition if you are still afraid of sub guys.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he is just taking every fight he can get his hands on right now. Might as well be against a guy we have actually heard of. It is still only his fifth fight so we cant tear at him to much.

Its to bad Don Frye hasnt got it anymore, you know your career is done when you have a loss to James Thompson lol


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Smart business decision and thats all these pro wrestlers really are, business man. He will just beat guys who are over the hill who used to be good back in the day.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I've never watched a full Don Frye fight (only been watching MMA since 2006) but I have seen clips of the guy and it sounds like he's still more of a challenge than Bob Sapp was so why flame Lashley now for picking a guy who can fight instead of a guy who can't take a punch?

Lashley wants to fight 2 more times this year I say why not?


----------



## BunderlaySilba (Jun 30, 2009)

Lashley will take him down and lay on him til it gets stopped. Frye is one of my favorite fighters but he is older now and isnt as fast with tackdown defense as he was. Pretty sure lashley will win but ill still root for my man Frye....guys a tough SOB and his fights are always exciting


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

so does anyone no if the Ufcs trying to get Lashley like they did Lesnar


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think Lashley is being very intelligent with the way he is picking his fights. He is fighting guys that are the same caliber of most other pros that are just starting out (albeit because they are old or freaks), except that these are guys with some kind of name recognition. For only having five fights Sapp, Frye, and Jason Guida hold some good name value as wins. I bet his next fight after Frye will be with Ken Shamrock.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd rather see Lashley somewhere on UFC preliminary bouts than his fight with Frye. Don is a legend of this sport, but he's no longer what he used to be. I can't see him winning this and Lashley obviously wants to decorate his MMA record by having Frye's name on it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't like this at all. Frye's my boy but come on man. He better find a cure for his Shamrocolis. Frye's been an old man 5 years ago, and Lashly just lost my respect. At least Brock fought Mir as his second fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You know, it was stated that this fight could be happening in his interview after the Sapp fight, although I thought it was a bunch of crap.

Interview here for those who hasn't seen it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edaJP3Lp0Gg

Seriously, even though I get to see mustache man fight again, I don't like this fight.


----------



## eliteroller (May 17, 2009)

Well I will play devils advocate. What is Frye wins does this prove he still has it or does it show that lashley is not that good. I am saying Don frye KO second round!! War Lashley!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley's MMA Name*

I think Lashley is trying to build a name for himself so he is trying to fight any big name MMA guys! Remember, he was supposed to fight Shamrock not Guida! Granted Frye is more skilled than Sapp and is still in better shape than Shamrock, but against a beast like Lashley I don't think he can win unless he gets a freak knockout!


----------



## welcometohavoc (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the fight is a 50/50


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

if they kept it standing bobby lashley would still have the advantage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*One Punch*

If they were to stay standing that is where Frye would have the only chance! If he got a lucky punch that either knocked out or dropped Lashley, then that would do it!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Don, why do this to yourself?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*The Challenge*

He obviously likes to challenge himself!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*Perhaps...*

...you are correct!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Explanation*

Either that or he is going nuts!


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

frye might be lucky and make it past the halfway mark in the 1st round


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Better Old Timer*

Well considering that guys like Ken Shamrock who have fought as late as early this year and only got his last win in like ten fights and that Dan Severn has fought as late as last year and only suffered two losses in his last three fights following a large win streak, Frye is a pretty good old time fighter!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Def not a good call for Don.....I am not sure where this is comming from and also why???? As its been stated if Don were to win then what???

If Lashley wins which is likely then I am not gonna like him for beatig up an old Don Frye......:confused02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

If bobby wants to win over anyone in this fight he is going to have to win in style with something impressive, because we all know its a no contest if he bumrushes him takes him down and hammers him from half guard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lashley*

Well anyways, I think Lashley is just trying to get his name out there!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, I always bring up stuff on this forum from the Jason Ellis Sirius show, but King Mo Lawal was on there and he said he was fighting Don Frye at heavyweight for his next fight. 

If Frye is fighting Lashley AND King Mo, he is going to get severely hurt.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow frye will get dominated. I love fryes spirit in that he'll fight no matter what but i see a big beatdown.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*M-1 Global*

Yeah they are fighting in an M-1 Global event at the LA Convension Center!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Grizzly909 said:


> Wow frye will get dominated. I love fryes spirit in that he'll fight no matter what but i see a big beatdown.





kantowrestler said:


> Yeah they are fighting in an M-1 Global event at the LA Convension Center!


 
I just dot see whats in it for Frye....Lashley gets to say he has another win, be it over an over the hill fighter but what does Don get out of it???


Does he need the money, Don, I mean i doubt it.....Lashley I think is just gonna over power him and Don is gonna try and smash back but its not gonna happen.....:confused05:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bobby Lashley will destroy this dude no doubt.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I just dot see whats in it for Frye....Lashley gets to say he has another win, be it over an over the hill fighter but what does Don get out of it???
> 
> 
> Does he need the money, Don, I mean i doubt it.....Lashley I think is just gonna over power him and Don is gonna try and smash back but its not gonna happen.....:confused05:


I really think that Don just really likes fighting, like does he ever turn down a fight. plus its a main event.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*M-1 Global*

Well M-1 Global needs some good name fighters for their first solo event!


----------

